# bad day-toasty tractor



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

05 6420 ivt. I think it was domelight switch. Left building for 15 minutes. Everyone is ok, probably took too many chances fighting it.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm speechless.....(chin on office floor)
Insured....I hope????


----------



## 6125 (Sep 14, 2009)

OUCH! Sorry to here that Kelly, glad everyone is ok, which is the main thing. By the looks of the tractor I'm guessing and hoping it was outside and not in a building?

Some days are meant to just stay in bed; all day.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow, that's scary.....and scarier still that I also have a 6420 ivt 04 model......you think it happened in the dome light why? I think mine has a led light as well up by the dome light. Sorry to see that, hope no other collateral damage.....


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Ouch, that hurts just lookin' at it. Like others said, hope there was no other damage.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Really really hard to determine the cause in a congested cab. In general most electrical fires are related to aftermarket equipment installations but the manufacturers get it wrong sometimes too.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

My condolences.....I do hope as Somedevildawg stated that there were no collateral damages. One always has to be thankful in times of disaster as it can usually be much worse. 6420 IVT.....that's a tough loss. Good luck with your replacement efforts.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

OUCH!!!


----------



## jeff outwest (Sep 13, 2009)

That just sucks................ I am sure you are feeling poorly about the situation


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

That's an "Aw Sh*t!" if there ever was one. Sorry for your loss!


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

I hope you had insurance. Sorry it happened. Glad everyone is ok.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks for the thoughts guys. Yes its insured, although that high deductible doesn't seem so wise now. It was in a 40x70 all steel building along with a claas double rake,one year old 5070 baler, nh 6 rotor tedder, bale bandit, corn planter, grain drill, 640 loader, deere 2510, sprayer and a really sweet '70 4020. Other than smoke damage, which is significant, only other obvious is roof/purlin of building. Very fortunate indeed.

We all know chemical extinguishers are useless on these deals, we blew 2 on it not counting the one that was in the cab to no avail. Water hose was the answer unfortunately it was in a different building.

Tractor hadn't ran for a few days. Block heater wasn't plugged in. 20 minutes earlier I opened right door intending to leave it open so I pushed the toggle switch so domelight wouldn't drain battery and left. Fire was concentrated in cab area. There were various monitors and such. It did have the strange habit of radio turning on when key was off.

Fire department arrived after we got it out and sprayed foam everywhere. Declined the ambulance ride for smoke inhalation observation. Haven't heard from adjuster yet.

I guess it will be replaced with something. If I didn't need one that flows lots of oil I swear I would buy an old one made of steel instead of this plastic crap. That ivt wasted nice to bale with though.....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Glad to hear you were insured, could've well been a catastrophe. Bear in mind, ivt in mine I had to replace last year at a cost of $22,500. Hope all goes well with the insurance, maybe a new 6430 premium with ivt ?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

SVFHAY said:


> We all know chemical extinguishers are useless on these deals, we blew 2 on it not counting the one that was in the cab to no avail. Water hose was the answer unfortunately it was in a different building.


Yup, first combine fire I had went thru two trying to put out an engine fire, figured we blew a hydrostat hose or something. Problem with the White 9700 we had was in order to get the engine, you had to lift a side cover, side cover hot, a few burns on the fingers. Also lifting the side cover let more air into the engine compartment.

Second time on the same machine we figured blew a fuel line and it filled the valley of the V8 Perkins with diesel fuel. Then when Dad turned around all the fuel ran right to the turbo and gave it a bath. Went thru two extinguishers on that one, plus the one out of the grain truck and just wasted three extinguishers.

Not sure why Dad even bothered to attempt to put it out. After fighting all kinds of electrical gremlins ever since the first time it fried I'll won't waste my time on a combine fire unless it's very small and I'm sure I can get it out. Insurance company had almost 30K in repairs the first time and it was strictly engine compartment. If it was me the second time I would have waited to make sure it was going really good before I called the fire department. Machine needed replaced anyways and it would have saved the cost of three extinguishers. Not that it matters second time with the steady 20mph wind that day with 30 mph gusts the fire got so hot it melted any aluminum pieces right off the motor, found alternator guts on the ground after the fire was out.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> Glad to hear you were insured, could've well been a catastrophe. Bear in mind, ivt in mine I had to replace last year at a cost of $22,500. Hope all goes well with the insurance, maybe a new 6430 premium with ivt ?


Wow.....thought about the IVT if I purchased a 6430, but I believe I will pass on it now. That's just way too much repair expense for my stomach. Sure would be nice to have to find the sweet spot while baling etc., but I can manage without it like I have all these years.

Regards, Mike


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

Ouch! I feel for you, that is one of my worst nighmares. Due to my severe phobia of tractors catching themselves alight whilst you have your back turned, I have fitted battery isolators, so that there is no chance of an electrical fault when not being used, and if there is a fault while it is being used, I can just flip the switch off. Stops all those monitors ect draining your batteries too.


----------



## wildcat (Oct 20, 2012)

Did you have a John Deere round baler monitor in the cab and was it plugged up?


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Wildcat round is the wrong shape for me.

D dawg- that is a serious repair bill. How many hours and why did it go?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Well they said it was from the other fella (dairy) hauling big bales of hay or silage with no ballast on the back, tractor starts hopping on back tires, supposedly theyve seen that before. Gear chips and Deere will only send you a reman......for 28,500 less 6k for core....ouch.....gotta love that ivt tho


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Wow! Sorry for your loss. I think we all just shiver at the thought that something like this will happen sooner or later. Sounds like you were lucky that you caught it in time to not destroy everything in the barn. Good luck in your quest for a new one. Mike


----------

